# My custom made tank top



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

So being a waterjet programmer/operator is quite fun, and has its plus's!

Found a sheet of 1/4" Plexiglass today and thought, hey, it would be fun to make a full clear tank hood. So I did. lol

Was kind of marred up and was messing around with some setting and messed a few holes up.

Going to make a different styled and clear middle brace next week.


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

love it. that is awesome!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks man!

If anyone wants to order one for theirs, I can see what I can do.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thats pretty cool bro.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The only thing that would make it better is if you put a chop on it and then a store bought rubber "hinge" so that you also have easy access to it just for feedings.

Not to be all negative and a critic, it's still awesome, good for natural aeration of the tank with all the little holes. Cudos!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

water jets are awesome aren't they......can they cut glass ? 
i think they are more useful for intricate work rather than just straight edges...
i was thinking the same thing about cutting it and putting on a hinge...
nice job zog....that's a pretty sweet design...


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

I guess I should have mentioned that that front cutout is going to be a hatch.. lol

I was going to go the the store today and get a black hinge, or something like that to keep it a little sleek looking, not some brass ugly hinge. 

Was just excited to get it to actually fit perfectly!


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> water jets are awesome aren't they......can they cut glass ?
> i think they are more useful for intricate work rather than just straight edges...
> i was thinking the same thing about cutting it and putting on a hinge...
> nice job zog....that's a pretty sweet design...


They can cut 95% of everything, with proper pressure of course.


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, with 100k PSI I am able to cut up to 6" aluminum. 

The list is FAR shorter of things you can't cut! lol

Glass is one of its specialties.


----------

